# Rapido



## cabby

we are having a look at the Rapido 7090+ which has an island bed that we are looking for. the main drawback is that the dealers are Brownhills.
will I ask myself be looked after by Tom.
anyone got a rapido.

cabby


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi,
You dont have to go to Brownhills.Rapido Wokingham are brilliant by all accounts.They have certainly helped us and we bought in France. 
Helen.


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Cabby,
We have ordered our new Rapido 7097F with Caravans Rapido in Wokingham, after bad dealings with Brownhills on our current one. Just been told though that delivery will be June, after we were promised March. Not a big deal, but it means we wil have to MOT, service and tax our current Rapido again, which we would have got away with on the March Delivery.
Colin.


----------



## parigby

Another vote for Caravans Rapido Wokingham from another very, very ex Brownhills customer


----------



## savannah

Go to RAPIDO WOKINGHAM....you will NOT regret it.......oh that all dealers were like this firm.
I am a very happy customer with my 987M and would definately go back to them and recommend them to everyone.
Lynda


----------



## savannah

Go to RAPIDO WOKINGHAM....you will NOT regret it.......oh that all dealers were like this firm.
I am a very happy customer with my 987M and would definately go back to them and recommend them to everyone.
Lynda


----------



## tony50

try "Caravanes Rapido" of Wokingham,Teal. 0118 979 1023 owner is Martin Prior i have just purchased our 2nod Rapido it is a 992 MH at least they try to get it right ,and are a friendly bunch,have to make appointment to see them,you might think it is a strange site they have got,but well worth checking out,they are at NEC at present , good luck


----------



## Red_Osprey

Yes, I agree with the other posters - try Wokingham.
I don't know where on the South Coast you are but you are probably as close, if not closer, to Wokingham than Brownhills, Swindon.

From another happy Rapido Wokingham customer.

Good luck,
Tony


----------



## cabby

many thanks for all your comments all,however we finaly settled for a Fleurette, 73 L J.

cabby


----------



## 110533

Koppersbeat said:


> Hi,
> You dont have to go to Brownhills.Rapido Wokingham are brilliant by all accounts.They have certainly helped us and we bought in France.
> Helen.


Hello Koppersbeat,

It was interesting to read that you bought from France. Ill be grateful for any advise regarding buying from France. You see I'm doing the same as well. While in France last November, I ordered a new Rapido 983M. Delivery end June. 
If you bought new did you have to temp register it in France and what kind of insurance did you have to buy from France? It's that sort of tips from a person who's gone through the experience of importing specifically from France that are of interest to me. I have already bought and imported 2 new motorhomes but from Germany in 2004 and 2006.
Somehow I'm a bit aprehensif about the French admin; They like papers and red-tape if you know waht I mean.
I'm grateful for any tip.


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi Abb,
Easier than importing from Germany which we also have done twice with motorhomes.The dealer registers the van on temporary French plates.We knew the chassis number well in advance and insured fully comp on this info for the day of collection through Coversure in Nuneaton.
We arranged money transfer via Currencies Direct forget your normal bank we saved hundreds of pounds doing it this way.
The invoice was without tax and they even let us have any add ons tax free. We booked a tunnel crossing for the return 2 days after pick up, and that was very easy as no stopping or paperwork needed on entering UK just a straight drive off.
Which dealer are you using? It is well worth joining this forum for loads of help and advice. PM me if i can be of any more help.
Helen.


----------



## 109481

*satisfied customer*

Just picked up our Rapido 7065+ from Brownhills on Monday without too many problems (e.g. the weather, about 9 other couples collecting at the same time, my PIN being locked out etc)
We love the Rapido and we liked the service we got from Brownhills
My motto in life is that 'you never get what you want you only get what you deserve'
Happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

"Caravanes Rapido" of Wokingham,Tel. 0118 979 1023 owner is Martin Prior

Rare for me to recommend another dealer.

If you want a Rapido, he is definately the man to go and see, Martin and Paul know *EVERYTHING* there is to know about this marque and they give 100% *SERVICE*

You may need directions to find them as they are down a long country lane with no signposts but its well worth a visit.

Peter


----------



## WingPete

*New Owner*

I see that the initiator of the question has gone to a Fleurette, which is very similar to the Rapido. I think it is made by same factory. 
It was my second choice when looking at the NEC last year.
My Rapido, the 7090 +, was delivered on time in March, just right for a shake down trip to Belgium for 7 days, towing a trailer with m/bike inside.
Everything worked, but handbooks not very helpful. Several in French only ! 
Dometic confusing, as page 10 states that the gas changeover valve is NOT suitable for motorhomes !! Seems wrong one fitted, being swapped.
Drains bit slow to empty, now see that there is no fall in the pipework. Slight depression on pipes makes it flow freely. Waste outlet too low for emptying into waste hog.
Use of basin in toilet compartment too tight for standing upright comfortably. Loo digs into back of legs when shaving. 
Otherwise, all as wanted. Spacious, good bed, super heating, light and airy with skylight, easy to drive, loads of power, GPS combination works well, apart from getting Medium wave on radio. Only FM.
Found out the water leak into scuttle problem present still.


----------



## cabby

Hello WingPete.
Yes I did change my mind after seeing the Fleurette, we were looking at the island bed models on the Rapido.However little things on the Rapido which we did not like, such as you have mentioned, plus the shower. When we looked at the Fleurette we did not like the island bed on that either, however they had a twin bedded model the 73 LJ in stock that we did like.We managed to get a very good deal and so far are very pleased with our choice.after a few more outings will do a revue for on here.
Hope you enjoy yours as much.

cabby


----------

